
Bitcoin has officially abandoned its claims for fast transactions at low fees - svenfaw
https://thenextweb.com/hardfork/2018/01/22/bitcoin-fast-transactions-low-fees/
======
sanefive
The reality is that there are now much better cryptocurrencies to rely on for
small transfers than Bitcoin. Bitcoin is extremely slow and costly. Other
cryptocurrencies provide the same service for a lower cost and higher speed.
Check out Stellar for instance, a distributed, hybrid blockchain that is fully
open-source, optimized for money transfers...

